# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Подскажите!

## ZEVa

Подскажите пожайлуста, поменялся банк, а как в 1С 7.7 УСН сделать чтобы автоматом в новых документах (выписка, платежка, счета) хватался новый р/сИ?

----------


## dieselzhlob

В базе "Бухгалтерский учет" есть кнопка "севис", дальше переходите на вкладку "сведения об организации", потом на вкладну "банк", и вперёд, редактируйте!

----------


## ZEVa

в упращенке нет вкладки "БАНК"

----------


## dieselzhlob

Там есть вкладка "Справочники", в ней есть "Банки", "Основной", попробуйте так.

----------


## ZEVa

спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Весталка

Подскажите пожалуйста! В 1с 7.7 Конфигурация Комплексная 4.5 Не формируются никакие бухгалтерские отчеты. Программу только установила. Где может быть ошибка?

----------


## zas2004

ошибка в выборе конфигурации, комплексная изначально самая поганая из 1с конфиг, ставьте лучше 8 и вперед

----------


## TigeRuS

> Подскажите пожалуйста! В 1с 7.7 Конфигурация Комплексная 4.5 Не формируются никакие бухгалтерские отчеты. Программу только установила. Где может быть ошибка?


А вы точно установили, а не обновили?
Посмотрите есть ли у вас вообще папка ExtForms и если есть, то имеются ли в ней файлы отчетов?

----------


## Svetl@n@

Подскажите как установить обновление на базовую 1С 7.7, если Wind 7 сопротивляется

----------


## Весталка

> Посмотрите есть ли у вас вообще папка ExtForms и если есть, то имеются ли в ней файлы отчетов?


Все это есть. Еще заметила такую особенность. Если проводки вношу в ручную, то программа их формирует.  Проводки по операциям формируются, но почему то они не принимаются в формировании отчета

----------


## TigeRuS

> Все это есть. Еще заметила такую особенность. Если проводки вношу в ручную, то программа их формирует.  Проводки по операциям формируются, но почему то они не принимаются в формировании отчета


*Весталка*, чтобы кто-то помог нужно описывать подробнее. "Отчеты не формируются" в смысле пустые незаполненные формы выходят? Фирму добавили в базу?

----------


## Весталка

Да, выходят пустые незаполненные формы. Пишет наименование фирмы, периуд и пустая таблица. Если я вношу проводки в ручную, то эти проводки в отчете есть. Если вношу документ, например поступление в розницу, то проводки формирует, но почему то при учете бух. отчетов не учитывает их. Не включает их во все отчеты и оборотки, и анализ и в балансе. Такое ощущение, что проводки по документам просто не принимаются и по поступлению и по кассе и по банку и т.д.

---------- Post added at 09:08 ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 ----------

Забыла сказать, документы я вношу за прошедший периуд. Сейчас занимаюсь февралем

----------

